# Romance is in the air!



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I just thought that I would share the new couples in the pen!

Fiona and Joe Dirt are now inseperatable

Daisie and Mr. Bo Jangles are cuddling. She was resting her head on his back.

How cute!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe cute! mine hate the buck then love him for a day then hate him again.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Who's the buck with the curly toupee- he's adorable.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

enjoy - 

That is the famous "Joe Dirt" I am honestly not sure what his registered name is, as the papers are being filed as we speak, but I call him "Joe Dirt" for his mullet! HAHAHA

He was born 4/30/07 and has some pretty nice lines. I am wanting to show him this year, but we will have to take care of some scurs I do believe first!

I plan on using him as my herd sire, if he matures nicely.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Very cute pictures!



StaceyRoop said:


> mine hate the buck then love him for a day then hate him again.


Sounds like mine! :roll:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Well- they are a beautiful couple- you should get some great kids- a whole dirt line- Dirty Harry, Dirt Poor, Dirty Dozen?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How cute.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

enjoy - you crack me up!!!!

I should do that when he does breed one of the does. 

Right now, all the does were bred before he arrived, except the girl he is standing next to - but we are unsure if she is fertile or not.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Hahaha cute!!! Love the names!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, I am eating my words right now that Joe Dirt did not breed anyone - 

My little pygmy Chloe came back in heat, and I caught Joe with her last night, and she was icky in the back end.

So we will see!

He was funny - he mounted chloe - then went right back to his woman Fiona!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I hate to say this but "Pay Dirt!"


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Fiona looks like a goatie I used to have...her name was Song. 

What cute couples :xmasgreengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*hahaha!!!*

enjoy - :ROFL:

I think that we are going to have to much fun when he has off spring!!!


----------

